# Kung Fu Quest - Bajiquan



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2013)

Bajiquan


----------



## clfsean (Nov 5, 2013)

But that's Mark Ho (Houghton) & his daughter with Hung Kuen ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2013)

for all I know it could be Chin Ho Kelly and Steve McGarrett's daughter, I have no idea who they are but like all Kung Fu quests they get people who have absolutely no training in the art they are focusing on and they go check it out. The Xingyiquan episode was a Sanda guy and a Wing Chun guy going to look at and train Xingyiquan.

Heck, they interview Adam Hsu too in this one because he did Baji before, that in and of itself surprised me because he is in California


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 5, 2013)

Adam Hsu is in Taipei, Taiwan. Baji is a good system to train.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 5, 2013)

I so want to do some Baji training.

But is there any style that doesn't claim to have been the system of the bodyguards of Mao or Chiang Kai Shek?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2013)

blindsage said:


> I so want to do some Baji training.
> 
> But is there any style that doesn't claim to have been the system of the bodyguards of Mao or Chiang Kai Shek?



There may be but the reality of it is the Body guards of Chiang Kai Shek were trained in Bajiquan. However I cannot say the same thing for the Body guards of Mao with certainty. My gut tells me they were not and more likely trained in Sanda (not the sports version)


----------



## blindsage (Nov 6, 2013)

I've read a number of things that line up with that, however, my sigung claimed he was a body guard for Chiang Kai Shek as well and never studied Baji, Taiji was his main style.  And I've heard a number of other people claim it as well.  I get the feeling it's more complicated that saying Baji was THE style of his body guards.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2013)

blindsage said:


> I've read a number of things that line up with that, however, my sigung claimed he was a body guard for Chiang Kai Shek as well and never studied Baji, Taiji was his main style.  And I've heard a number of other people claim it as well.  I get the feeling it's more complicated that saying Baji was THE style of his body guards.


 
Lets say some of his bodyguards, since I am sure he. like others, had more than one

Li Shuwen (1864&#8211;1934) was a bajiquan guy 

Li Shuwen's students are listed as Huo Diange who was a bodyguard to Pu Yi (The last Emperor), Li Chenwu who was a bodyguard to Mao Zedong, and Liu Yunqiao who was a bodyguard of Chiang Kai Shek

So it appears that Mao had a bodyguard that was a Baji guy, but when that was during his life I have no idea. 

Liu Yunqiao taught Leung Kaychi Bajiquan and other things...but Leung Kaychi will not teach Bajiquan....he teaches the other things


----------



## David43515 (Nov 11, 2013)

It's funny that you'd post that video. I had just watched it yesterday and got on here to ask if anyone knew of anybody teaching Baji back stateside. I know Adam Hsu has moved back to Taipei and his school in California doesn't list it on their class schedule. (The instructors they have also don't have it in their bios) I think Tony Yang in Ohio teaches it, but it's not listed on his regular class schedule. And I'm not familiar with Leung Kaychi. Is he the guy that married a woman from a long fist background and so they only teach long fist and tai chi?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2013)

Really cool!


----------



## VT_Vectis (Nov 20, 2013)

I know that the Wutan School (think they use the name Wutang in US) train Baji at higher levels,  they were founded in Taiwan by the master who trained pupils who became the bodyguards of the emperor, Chang Kai shek and Mao. Check them out.


----------

